# northern utah elk!?!



## hoobilly (Jul 15, 2008)

i know this is a bad question to ask, but this is the only place i know of that i might get a reasonable response. i'm seventeen i just bought my first elk tag for the northern area, i would really like to find some elk up here, i'm not looking for a monster by any means, but i talked to a guide and he sent me to the henefer-echo wildlife area, and the middle fork drainage, i'm just looking for a place to go scout where i might get a few looks at some elk, any information would be appreciated thank you.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Monte Cristo.


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Hoobilly,

Most guys on here will let you have a date with their wife before they tell you about their Northern honey holes for elk or deer. 

Look at lots of maps, find out where you have public access to forest or BLM ground and then get of the beaten path until you find sign. Any place in the Northern area with public ground to hunt elk on is steap, ugly and unaccessible but some of my favorite hunting ground.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

10000ft. said:


> Hoobilly,
> 
> *Most guys on here will let you have a date with their wife before they tell you about their Northern honey holes for elk or deer. *
> 
> Look at lots of maps, find out where you have public access to forest or BLM ground and then get of the beaten path until you find sign. Any place in the Northern area with public ground to hunt elk on is steap, ugly and unaccessible but some of my favorite hunting ground.


Ok, then please everyone send pictures of your wives......No deer of elk for me..... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Fishlake,

I said "most guys", I'm one of those guys people see walking with their wife and they say "dude why did she marry him", and I'm good looking. 8)


----------



## hoobilly (Jul 15, 2008)

what about the hardware ranch area, is that a limited draw area, or is it open to hunt?


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

10000.....

Sounds I really need a pic of your wife then.... :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Or just send coordinates to your best fishing or hunting spot......your choice...hehehehehe 8)


----------



## nochawk (Oct 26, 2007)

hoobilly 

Hardware Ranch is in a LE area for branch antlered elk, but you can hunt spikes..
You will have half of logan up there and the other half will be up around Tony Grove...

Try taking a look at the Wellsvill wilderness


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

the henefer echo wildlife management area holds a few elk. It gets extreme pressure from horse hunters. It can be a very physical hunt for the foot hunter. Ive killed a few bulls in there over the years. U wont see many elk after opening day. Middle fork tends to be the same way. 

Try the Uintahs or Monte Cristo.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

Is it just me or are A LOT of people confused about the Spike Only vs. Any Bull areas??? I've seen at least a dozen people that didn't understand this and have seen lots of posts this year from general tag hunters asking about big bulls in spike areas. There must be hundreds of bulls killed illegally on spike units each year for as many people as seem confused about this.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

10000ft. said:


> Fishlake,
> 
> I said "most guys", I'm one of those guys people see walking with their wife and they say "dude why did she marry him", and I'm good looking. 8)


And humble too. :lol: Just kidding. I fit into that category of why did she marry him  .


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

hoobilly,

First of all do you have the spike tag or the any bull tag?

That will make all the difference where people will send you.

2nd forget the Wellsvilles for elk, you will not find one during the hunt and that is the truth, if you don't want to take my word hunt it and I will be able to tell you I told you so and you just wasted your time.

So what is it, spike or any bull?


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow... ****y, GSPS.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Anywhere you hunt elk in Northern Utah is going to have pressure. There are very few spots that you can find a lot of elk in. 
The Henefer/Echo unit holds just a few elk, but you have to get in at least five miles to get to them. There are some elk up Monte but they are pretty elusive. The North slope is your best bet for elk, it gets hit hard, but there's a lot of elk.
If you go to middlefork, you're in for at least a 7-8 mile hike.

It's really not worth hunting "any bull" elk unless you have horses. You won't be shooting any big bulls unless you have a muzzleloader tag and it snows. A few guys get nice bulls on the border or Deseret during the rifle season, but you need horses for that too.
If you just want to shoot an elk, get a spike tag. An any bull tag takes tons of research and extremely hard work, and you still usually don't get a wall hanger.


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

if you just want to see elk and no hunt them then drive over trapers loop.


----------



## hoobilly (Jul 15, 2008)

i have a anybull elk, and i'm not looking for a "wall hanger" by any means i just want to get into some elk, this is my second year big game hunting, last year i got my buck fifteen minutes into the hunt it was awesome it was a twenty five inch spred three by three not to much mass though but it was a awesome first day, my dad never took me big gaame only waterfowl, so this is all kinda new, i'm not scared to hike ten fifteen miles, i am scared to hike that far and not even see a elk haha -)O(- but i'm going to by a 20x60 spotting scope and a digital camera thing that you hang on the trees, they are both from wal-mart but they'll do ok i think for my first optics, and when you make 7.50 an hour thats all i can afford haha thanks for all the help keep it coming please.


----------

